# I can't get he new 5.2 drivers to work in XP Home.



## Fett8459 (Feb 10, 2005)

So yeah, first time post. I installed the ATITool .0.22 and ran it. Then I decided I'd softmod my 9800SE and wee if I could unlock the pipelines. Well, XP, for some reason unknown to me, won't recognize the drivers. I don't have SP2, simply because MS is stupid and didn't send me the CD (dial-up). I'm not sure what the problem is, but I had torollback the drivers for ATITool to work again.

Also, after I installed the 4.12+ drivers, atitool came up with an error saying that no compatible device was found and that hardware acceleration and vertex shader 1.1 were required. I have no idea what went on during the process, but something wasn't right. Now, I have my old drivers and it overclocked a little. So, any suggestions as to how to get the 5.2 drivers to work and check the pipelines would be helpful.


----------



## Cynips (Feb 10, 2005)

Seem to remember reading that ATi recommends SP2 for use with 5.2. For what it's worth the 4.12 Cat is marginally differing from 5.1/5.2. If anything 5.2 lowered CS:S video stress test from 85 to 73 for me... (yes, I reran immediately with same result).

Edit: rebooted and now I get 84, two subsequent runs. wtf? Guess I'll stick with these drivers anyway


----------



## Fett8459 (Feb 10, 2005)

I guess I'll have to get SP2 from somebody with a decent internet connection, then.


----------



## mikeyp (Feb 11, 2005)

*New 5.2 Drivers posted*

I had the same problem. New drivers were posted by W1zzrd.


----------

